# Chesapeake Crab Cakes with Cajun Ramoulade (follow up to prior post)



## zippy12 (Jul 5, 2018)

1 1/4 cups mayonnaise
1/4 cup mustard (Creole mustard if possible)
1 Tbsp sweet paprika
1-2 teaspoons Cajun or Creole seasoning
2 teaspoons prepared horseradish
1 teaspoon pickle juice (dill or sweet, your preference)
1 teaspoon hot sauce (preferably Tabasco)
1 large clove garlic, minced and smashed
Cut this down to 1/4th of volume 








2 large eggs
2-1/2 tablespoons mayonnaise, best quality such as Hellmann's or Duke's
1-1/2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon Old Bay seasoning
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup finely diced celery, from one stalk
2 tablespoons finely chopped fresh parsley
1 pound lump crab meat (see note below)
1/2 cup panko















Chill in fridge for 1 hour





Ok dont know how this got here


----------



## motocrash (Jul 5, 2018)

Holy Crab Zip man!
They look delicious.


----------



## oddegan (Jul 5, 2018)

Oh Mama!


----------



## zippy12 (Jul 5, 2018)

these cakes were beyond awesome


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 5, 2018)

You've got me and my better half drooling!  She loves crab cakes with lots of crab!

Mike


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 5, 2018)

Sounds mighty delicious!  
We love crabcakes.


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 5, 2018)

Looks like the dogs are making some crap cakes!  :p

Mike


----------



## zippy12 (Jul 5, 2018)

1st mike and chili thanks

2nd mike I had to put that in there


----------



## Suam461 (Jul 5, 2018)

Yum, they look great! Can't go wrong with a great crab cake!


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 6, 2018)

Those look mighty good Zippy, and the pups are making room for theirs.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2018)

Looks & sounds fantastic Zippy!
Nice work!
Al


----------

